# Warmbloods of Color



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

What can you tell me about them? I'm interested in a horse that is a Warmblood of Color and would like to know some characteristics of them. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I think he's just a warmblood with a pinto pattern. So, I'd say usual warmblood things for him.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ohh ok. Kinda figured that but i wasn't sure.

Hopefully i'll have more pics of Tango shortly


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oooooo a coloured warmblood. make sure its a mare then jarred can have another girlfriend  check the family history etc because, and i could be totally wrong here, but it seems that if its a warmblood of colour it may not be 100% wb. would love to see pics of him/her though


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

well if it's a warmblood of color it can never be a full blooded wb back thru the lines bc they have to breed to a paint or pinto at some point to get the coloring


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Jazzy, this is the horse i'm highly interested in.
http://www.horsefinders.com/horse-for-sale-Warmbloods of Color-in-CT_58104_44.html

Can they be registered with like a Warmblood of Colors? The ad doesn't say if he is or not, but i would just like to know.

And unfortunately, as much as I would love for Jarred to have a girlfriend, i'm going with a gelding.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

the horse is cute and yes warmbloods of color can be registered but you have to know the lineage of the horse and where it came from and things like that, its the same with registering any horse, but the color doesnt matter.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh ok. Thanks so much! I'll see if I can get some history on him, but it doesn't matter if he can't be registered.


----------



## Syble413 (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know if this is the type of horse you want to see but this is a horse that I used to own. She is a paint/percheron cross.....

ETA: I couldn't get the picture to work. Still trying to get used to this forum. :roll:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

syble - click on the upload picture button and then choose your pic. when it comes up in the little box click on 'insert picture and upload another'. even if you arent uploading another one still click on that and then just close the upload box when youre done


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

oh appylover i think he is just beautiful -he was my favorite on your other post


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh thank you!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I know I've said this before, but I'm definitely on the Sempatico bandwagon. He makes such consistently nice babies 

http://www.silverwoodfarm.com/sempatico.html


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

An old friend of mine owned a palomino gelding. He had good bloodlines and both his dam and sire were registered except for him. The registry doesn't accept palominos. I have no idea as to the reasoning. I would think it might be because they consider less pure?

either way I don't see why it would matter since he wouldn't be breeding but that's part of the game I guess.

If you were to spend that kind of money on a warmblood, I would personally stick to a more "typical" color where he/she will have a better re-selling value and won't be under-judged in the show ring.


----------

